# InvisaSwivel



## Jim (Jan 8, 2011)

Looks like a neat little product. Anyone have any experience with these?

https://www.aquateko.com/default.asp
https://www.wired2fish.com/FeaturedProducts.aspx?TackleBoxID=143&SMY=March+2010


----------



## willfishforfood (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks Jim now I want some to try


----------



## Brine (Jan 9, 2011)

I had a couple that were given to me. I thought for sure the thing would break if pinched, but I was wrong. Haven't paid for any though. The guy who gave me a couple said he has caught numerous 20# stripers on them.


----------



## one100grand (Jan 11, 2011)

Seems nifty, I just wonder how it will hold up over time...


----------



## fender66 (Jan 12, 2011)

I haven't used these YET, but...coincidentally, freetofish (Ron) and I have been discussing these for a couple weeks. He's used them before and he said we have to have some before we start our serious fishing this year. Not only do they do what they are supposed to do, but for anyone who has trouble seeing, or dexterity issues when tying knots....these work well to alleviate those problems too. IF anyone finds a great price on these.....please let us know. I'll be ordering soon I'm sure.


----------

